# Is mexican food high carb?



## msoper (Aug 6, 2002)

I was wondering if eating mexican food is bad when wanting to eat less carbs.  Like rice and chips and chicken enchiladas.

Is this food high in carbohydrates?


----------



## Leslie (Aug 6, 2002)

Rice and the flour tortillas are high in carbs. And most Mexican food is high in saturated fat(Tortilla chips, taco shells, cheeses, sour cream, and sauces.) when going on the border, I would stick with chicken fajitas, with no cheese or sour cream and perhaps even without the flour tortillas.
 I love mexican food, and miss  it!!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2002)

Rice YES
Chicken, no
Tortillas YES (one big tortilla = 45-50 carbs)

I love mexican food, but I would definately gain weight on the stuff. I can put on a pound a day eating "what I want" easily.


----------



## msoper (Aug 6, 2002)

Would you say it is better than eating at a fast food restaurant?  I would think that it would be less fatteing.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2002)

Maybe, but the burritos I love are probably a pound and a half. I used to eat to fast food burgers for breakfast every day (no mayo) and was not fat, so I think it depends. Count your calories and there is your answer.

I would also say it depends on the time of day you plan on eating this stuff, right before bed, or ahead of your major activities for the day?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2002)

depends on the restaurant.


----------



## msoper (Aug 6, 2002)

Not toco bell or chi chis.  I eat at authentic mexican places.  How many calories are usually in corn tortillas?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.caloriechart.org
http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/cgi-bin/nut_search.pl


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by msoper *_
> Not toco bell or chi chis.  I eat at authentic mexican places.  How many calories are usually in corn tortillas?



Thats what I'm talking about, it would take 4 of anything Taco Smell had to match the burritos I get.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Aug 6, 2002)

mexican food can be very good for you. Just try to fajita's without the tortillas or chips. Watch the beans, the reason is many authentic mexican places will use lard to make their refried beans. U can go wrong with fajitas veggies and some salsa.( salsa is very high sodium).


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2002)

Many use lard in making the tortillas to, although a quality tortilla can be made without it.


----------



## mama's boy (Aug 6, 2002)

> I was wondering if eating mexican food is bad when wanting to eat less carbs. Like rice and chips and chicken enchiladas. Is this food high in carbohydrates?



To answer your question: YES! Rice, chips and enchiladas are all high (almost 100%) carbs. 

That being said, rice, beans and handmade tortilla chips are generally better carb choices than what you'd find at most restaurants. 

I've eaten at a Mexican restaurant for a "carb up" (one of my carb ups, slightly different than Beverly). I ate the whole thing of chips they give you, followed it up with steamed vegetables, 2 orders of rice and a big ass salmon fillet. Then I nailed the waitress for good measure.


----------

